
LaTTe: A Laboratory for Type Theory Experiments - pplonski86
http://latte-central.github.io/LaTTe/00_overview.html
======
zampino
Here you have an interactive example showing how LaTTe (the lisp proof
assistant written in clojure) can prove (a typed version of) Cantor Theorem on
the cardinality of sets.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18802480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18802480)

